# Aulani



## blondietink (Sep 10, 2015)

Yea!  Got into Aulani today at the 7 month reservation window.  Actually there is a lot available for April according to the resort availability tool.  This will be our 2nd visit and we are so excited!!!!


----------



## Gracey (Sep 10, 2015)

Congrats!  Absolutely love it there! Planning on going back next year :whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2015)

Rick and I haven't been.  Had an exchange once and gave it back after a few weeks because it didn't work out.  If that ever happens again, it will definitely work out because I will make sure it does.  

Nonetheless, we own 500 Disney points, and we should probably use them for a stay and not wait on an exchange.


----------



## blondietink (Sep 11, 2015)

I will say that Aulani has been the best resort for attention from staff that we have ever had in a Disney resort.  There are so many people to take care of you, show you where to go, friendly, etc.  Very high staff to guest ratio.  The aloha spirit lives there for sure!


----------



## chriskre (Sep 13, 2015)

Waiting for my 7 month window too for end of April.  
What size did you get?  I'm looking for a 2 bedroom oceanfront.


----------



## blondietink (Sep 13, 2015)

I got a one bedroom oceanview.  All views were available when I booked.  Good luck!


----------



## chriskre (Sep 13, 2015)

blondietink said:


> I got a one bedroom oceanview.  All views were available when I booked.  Good luck!



Thanks.
I'll also need a hotel room.
Did you see those too?  
I've heard there are very few, like only 8 available to the club.


----------



## blondietink (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes, the hotel rooms are also listed.   I just checked for April 13th for a week and the hotel room standard views was listed as partial availability.  I would take that to mean that some days are available, but probably weekend days are not.  Just a guess.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for checking.


----------



## icydog (Sep 26, 2015)

Funny, I found the staff much less customer centered than at Walt Disney World. I wasn't treated well as a person with disabilities at all.  In fact, I had to call to Florida to get them to remove fees for valet parking from my bill.  They also charged me to change to a villa near the valet station.  Disney in Florida took the points off my account as soon as I called about that too. They kept me waiting in the lobby for two hours and basically curtsied and told me they would be charging me 18 points per night more to move me to the a room near the valet since it was resort view. I can tell you they gave us a view of the white wall of the building next to them. 

I also didn't like that the resort was so crowded either. We stayed there for four nights and then moved down the street to the Marriott Ko Olina.  To me Disney's Auluni is a distant second to the Marriott Ko Olina Resort. 

Of course, that's only my opinion. I know many people love it. I hope you enjoy your stay there.


----------



## blondietink (Sep 26, 2015)

So sorry you had problems with your stay.  Both of my sons in their 20's are disabled and the staff at Aulani treated them like kings.  Of course they don't drive  and we only used the self-parking.  I will say at the time of our last visit they had very few handicapped parking paces in the garage which were always full and numerous unused electric car spaces.


----------



## icydog (Sep 26, 2015)

blondietink said:


> So sorry you had problems with your stay.  Both of my sons in their 20's are disabled and the staff at Aulani treated them like kings.  Of course they don't drive  and we only used the self-parking.  I will say at the time of our last visit they had very few handicapped parking paces in the garage which were always full and numerous unused electric car spaces.



That was my problem. There was never a place to park. All the HC spots were always taken and then there were a million, ok I'm exaggerating, electric car outlets.  I can swear to you that I never saw a spot being used. That's why I had to use the valet parking.  I'm glad they were nice to your sons. It wasn't that they were unpleasant to me they just were not helpful in any way. You should try the Ko Olina resort sometime.  It's way more spread out and it has restaurants and bars in several places.  I found the restaurants at Aulani to be super expensive except for the character buffet.  

Like I said, I didn't like it there but I'm very glad you and your family had fun.. I'm also gratified to find out that they treated your sons so well.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 3, 2015)

Like Blondietink, I also love Aulani and think their combination of Disney magic and Aloha spirit make it my very favorite Disney resort anywhere. I have found the cast to be excellent across the board. So sorry to hear your stay was less than stellar, Icydog. I own at Marriott Maui Ocean Club and though we adore that resort too, and their staff is terrific, the integration of the Hawaiian culture and lore at Aulani are beyond compare.


----------



## Helios (Oct 3, 2015)

I own at MKO.  The last time I visited Oahu I walked to Aulani from MKO and I thought Aulani looked very nice.

Is there a way to get a preview package to try out Aulani?  I get calls from other systems constantly offering subsidized preview packages with a presentation but DVC has never called.


----------



## blondietink (Oct 3, 2015)

moto x said:


> I own at MKO.  The last time I visited Oahu I walked to Aulani from MKO and I thought Aulani looked very nice.
> 
> Is there a way to get a preview package to try out Aulani?  I get calls from other systems constantly offering subsidized preview packages with a presentation but DVC has never called.



If you "Like" the Aulani page on Facebook, they often advertise specials via their page.  I have seen book 4 get a 5th night free, book and get a $500 food voucher, weekend specials, etc.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 3, 2015)

Woo Hoo.  Got my 2 bedroom oceanfront.
Couldn't get the hotel room though.  
Oh well we'll all pile in.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 4, 2015)

Congrats, Chriskre! Aulani is awesome!!

And Moto X, to my knowledge as a 2 + decades DVC member, they have only offered a "test" stay once and that was about 11 years ago. I know of none since. Blondietink's ideas for deals is very good. Hope you can get a deal!


----------



## happymum (Oct 4, 2015)

Excellent Chriske! So glad it worked out for you.


----------



## blondietink (Oct 4, 2015)

chriskre said:


> Woo Hoo.  Got my 2 bedroom oceanfront.
> Couldn't get the hotel room though.
> Oh well we'll all pile in.



So happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 4, 2015)

This is an promotional offer that I received in my email for Disney'so Aulani.  Maybe it is good for somebody?

https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulan...0245&CMP=EMC-RESFY15Q4Q4Q1BrdRemindDomFam0003

Cynthia T.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 4, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Congrats, Chriskre! Aulani is awesome!!
> 
> And Moto X, to my knowledge as a 2 + decades DVC member, they have only offered a "test" stay once and that was about 11 years ago. I know of none since. Blondietink's ideas for deals is very good. Hope you can get a deal!





happymum said:


> Excellent Chriske! So glad it worked out for you.





blondietink said:


> So happy for you! Congratulations!



Thanks ladies.  

I'm very excited!  
This trip is coming together nicely.
AA just upgraded the last leg of my trip to 1st class so I'm all set.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 4, 2015)

chriskre said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yay. Glad u got your Resie.  How did they upgrade you?  Did you wait list for first?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios (Oct 4, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> And Moto X, to my knowledge as a 2 + decades DVC member, they have only offered a "test" stay once and that was about 11 years ago. I know of none since. Blondietink's ideas for deals is very good. Hope you can get a deal!



Interesting, I guess DVC must think they have a way better product that sells itself without the need to lure new buyers.  Starwood, Marriott, Hilton, and Hyatt should learn how the DVC model works.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow, Chriskre! That is awesome! I'm with GrayFal, by which "magic" did you get upgraded? It looks as though you are in FL too (I'm in central FL with MCO as my home airport). I always fly AA to Hawaii and either do 1st class with miles or upgrade with miles. Sure makes that long flight much more pleasant!! Congrats on the upgrade!!!


----------



## chriskre (Oct 4, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> Yay. Glad u got your Resie.  How did they upgrade you?  Did you wait list for first?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had 3 of my 4 legs already in 1st and business class but one wasn't available when I booked.  I was helping a friend book over the phone and the agent asked me if there was any reason that I was flying coach on one leg.  I told her because it wasn't available and she said "well it is now.  Do you want it"?  
Uhhhh, hell yeah.  :rofl: 



Southerngirl528 said:


> Wow, Chriskre! That is awesome! I'm with GrayFal, by which "magic" did you get upgraded? It looks as though you are in FL too (I'm in central FL with MCO as my home airport). I always fly AA to Hawaii and either do 1st class with miles or upgrade with miles. Sure makes that long flight much more pleasant!! Congrats on the upgrade!!!



Had I not been helping my friend book her Advantage ticket I might not have gotten the nice agent who snagged that seat for me.   

I had a few 100K miles to burn but got it with milesavers.    :whoopee:
Now I can go back again in a few years if I like Aulani which I am sure that I will given it's Mickey's Hawaiian home and all.


----------



## icydog (Oct 5, 2015)

Last time I booked Aluni I had to be on the computer at 8am or whenever the website opened. I hope you have a wonderful time. Are you only going to Aulani or or you trying another resort as well?


----------

